# Office Hours Special Tues Sep 8



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't miss the OH special this Tues, Sep 8 to be released (Dv) at 9AM Pacific.

It's a 2-part program. Part 1 is an interview with 3 current students and part 2 is an interview with our Director of Enrollment, Mark MacVey. 

Subscribe or listen at Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

This program deals with the questions prospective students ask most frequently.

Questions? Contact us at [email protected]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 7, 2009)

*Future Seminarians Should Not Miss This*

Online tomorrow 9AM pacific or via iTunes or RSS.

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 8, 2009)

It's online now:

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/09.08.09Students.mp3


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey R. Scott Clark I just ordered ur RtRC book finally!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Joseph. I hope it's edifying.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 8, 2009)

I like iTunes, it updates my podcast library even when I'm asleep at the wheel. Yep, it's in there.


----------

